# Admin's - Day



## klausp (27 Juli 2012)

Heute ist Tag des Administrators und ich möchte mich bei den beiden Administratoren Sascha und Heiko dafür bedanken, dass sie mit ihrer Arbeit für ein reibungsloses Funktionieren des Forums sorgen.
Die Idee mit dem Dankeschön stammt allerdings nicht von mir, sie wurde bei Anti-Spam abgeguckt.

Trotzdem vielen Dank, alles Gute und hoffentlich noch lange weiter so.

klausp


----------



## Heiko (27 Juli 2012)

Gern geschehen!


----------



## BenTigger (27 Juli 2012)

> bei Sascha und Heiko dafür bedanken


 
me too me too

Anbei ein Foto der Admin-reaktionen auf so manche Posts hier  Danke das ihr trotzdem immer noch aktiv seid.


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (27 Juli 2012)

> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/posts/352046/


Bosses, auch ich schließe mich den Wünschen und Danksagungen an - schöne Grüße auch von Redu!

Ohne diese Forum müssten wir oft erst neue Quellen erschließen, die womöglich bei weitem nicht so seriös und rechtschaffen sind wie eure. Für mich ist das hier eine Insel der Bereicherung in dem doch sonst sehr oberflächlichen Informationsstrom des Internet.

DANKE Heiko, Danke Sascha und auch vielen Dank den fleißigen Moderatoren hier!


----------



## Heiko (27 Juli 2012)




----------



## Aka-Aka (27 Juli 2012)

Von einem, der sonst gerne viele Worte macht 
Heiko & Sascha: Weltklasse!


----------



## klausp (26 Juli 2013)

Es ist wieder soweit!
Heute zum Admin's - Day : Herzlichen Glückwunsch und vielen Dank an Heiko und Sascha.

klausp


----------

